# yummy ways to cook new potatoes?



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

What is the most delectable recipe or method you have for cooking new small potatoes?

I got some fingerlings at the farmer's market, and I want to make the most of them


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

I really like to halve or cube the potatoes, peel some garlic cloves (like 15 of them), and throw it all into a frying pan with some olive oil and a bit of salt. I cook them over medium/low heat with a cover for a bit, then uncover and turn up the heat to get a nice brown crust on them. The garlic essentially roasts and turns sweet and delicious.

I'll be eager to hear other ideas, too.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I am boring -- I generally roast them with olive oil and spices. But Ms. B, that sounds awesome! I am going to try that with my next batch. I have problems getting my pan-fried potatoes crispy and crusty.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm boring too, I like them steamed, sometimes with garlic, and then topped with butter and parsley. if you have left over steamed potatoes, you can flatten them with the back of a spoon and fry them like little squashed potato pancakes until they're crispy on both sides


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

truly good new potatoes need little else. Boil or steam, best butter, some salt, parsley or mint if you like it.

BTW starchy spuds fry up the best.


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh I saw this yummy recipe on the food network the other day. He boiled them and them lightly mushed each one individually, just until they broke then he fried them in...well, he fried them in bacon grease but I would do something like EVOO, until they were brown and crispy.









I have always just oven roasted them with onions and carrots...roll them in some EVOO with salt and pepper. Yum.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Vichyssoise (sp?)

It's cold potato soup and it is delicious. If you're interested, I can post the original recipe (found it in an old cook book) after the wee man falls asleep.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

I recently did some oven fries that were heavenly--just slice them up, toss them with olive oil and sea salt, and spread them on a pan and bake them for about 15 minutes, then sprinkle some finely shredded or grated parmesan cheese on them and let them sit for a few minutes until it melts. Then stuff yer face!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I like to steam them whole, with skin on. Then, toss them with olive oil, crushed garlic and green beans and saute until they start to brown slightly and the greenbeans are done, but still slightly crisp (not too limp)

Lisa


----------



## ack26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yum! Cube them, mix them with some cubed carrots, a mixture of melted butter, lemon juice, a pinch of salt, pepper, fresh parsley and fresh dill. Then cover and bake. YUM!
You could also bake for 20 minutes, then put some thin pieces of a mild white fish (ex: haddok) right on top and bake again for 15 more minutes.

My whole family will eat this!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

You can make really great CRUNCHY home fries by microwaving your potatoes first until they are fork tender, with about 1/4 cup of oil. Then, drain them off and fry in butter until they are brown. It works every time for me! (You can leave the skins on too!) If you do this, you need to have a lid on the potatoes so they steam. And be careful taking off the lid, I burned my finger once when I wasn't careful!









I also like new potatoes roasted with olive oil, coarse salt and rosemary!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
You can make really great CRUNCHY home fries by microwaving your potatoes first until they are fork tender, with about 1/4 cup of oil. Then, drain them off and fry in butter until they are brown. It works every time for me! (You can leave the skins on too!) If you do this, you need to have a lid on the potatoes so they steam.

OK, hang on a sec -- you microvwave them with oil? Covered? Then drain the oil and fry in butter?







:

Thanks!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

You can cut them in half, toss with olive oil, salt, pepper and put them on the grill. Chop at least a 1/2 cup of parsely over them before serving. Bliss potatoes are good this way as well.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

there was a great good eats recipe- he boiled them in heavily salted water. you take them out and let them dry on a rack and the salt crystallizes on the outside of the potatoes. so yummy!


----------

